
Programming Books You Wish You Read Earlier - majikarp
https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/programming-books-you-wish-you-read-earlier#.XIm0WIxTaIA.hackernews
======
masonic
Another repost of Amazon affiliate links from this submitter.

